# HELPPPP !



## iban (22 Janvier 2011)

HELP !!

Est ce possible de récupérer  mes photos contenus dans apple TV avec un nouveau MAC  car le je me suis fait voler l ancien et malheureusement je n ai aucune copie !

Merci !


----------



## ubusky (27 Janvier 2011)

yop,

sauf erreur, la synchronisation ne se fait que dans un sens c'est-à-dire le mac vers l'appleTV, comme pour l'iphone ou l'ipod...

Sinon peut-être via le jailbreak de l'appareil, il est possible de se connecter au disque dur mais je n'ai jamais essayé...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

S'il s'agit de l'Apple TV de *première génération*, il n'est pas besoin de la jailbreaker. Il suffit de l'ouvrir pour prendre le disque dur, afin de le connecter sur un Mac à l'aide d'un boîtier pour disque externe. Ce boîtier doit être prévu pour les disques de type de 2,5" avec interface IDE (Parallel ATA). Comme il s'agit de l'ancien format d'interface, on le trouvera plus facilement d'occasion ou sur eBay que dans les magasins.

S'il s'agit de l'Apple TV de *seconde génération*, qui ne contient pas de disque dur mais une mémoire NAND, je pense qu'il faudra passer par un jailbreak pour récupérer les photos.


----------



## ubusky (27 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> S'il s'agit de l'Apple TV de *première génération*, il n'est pas besoin de la jailbreaker. Il suffit de l'ouvrir pour prendre le disque dur, afin de le connecter sur un Mac à l'aide d'un boîtier pour disque externe. Ce boîtier doit être prévu pour les disques de type de 2,5" avec interface IDE (Parallel ATA). Comme il s'agit de l'ancien format d'interface, on le trouvera plus facilement d'occasion ou sur eBay que dans les magasins.



j'avais aussi pensé à cette solution...


----------



## fpoil (27 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> S'il s'agit de l'Apple TV de *première génération*, il n'est pas besoin de la jailbreaker. Il suffit de l'ouvrir pour prendre le disque dur, afin de le connecter sur un Mac à l'aide d'un boîtier pour disque externe. Ce boîtier doit être prévu pour les disques de type de 2,5" avec interface IDE (Parallel ATA). Comme il s'agit de l'ancien format d'interface, on le trouvera plus facilement d'occasion ou sur eBay que dans les magasins.



Amha, c'est plus simple de hacker l'ATV1 et de faire un transfert des photos via ssh (via terminal ou des softs comme fugu), ou, si comme moi, on a installé le support de l'AFP sur l'ATV, directement depuis le finder



PA5CAL a dit:


> S'il s'agit de l'Apple TV de *seconde génération*, qui ne contient pas de disque dur mais une mémoire NAND, je pense qu'il faudra passer par un jailbreak pour récupérer les photos.



Pas de données stockées juste du streaming avec l'ATV2 dans ce cas c'est perdu...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2011)

fpoil a dit:


> c'est plus simple de hacker l'ATV (...)


Le problème, c'est qu'un jailbreak fait perdre la garantie (ou son extension), et qu'on se trouve bien bête lorsque l'opération se passe mal.

C'est donc une voie possible, mais pas forcément à conseiller à tout le monde.


----------

